# Need to install DCC decoder in Bachmann



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I need to install a decoder into 2 Bachamnn engines. Both look like the picture.

Which decoder do I need to buy and how the heck do I wire it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What picture?


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

picture here


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Easy peasy. You have a black and red from each truck and two wires from the motor. You also have a black and red from the lights. Get yourself a Digitrax DH123D or a Bachmann 44913. Both will work fine, but both require soldering. Before you take the leads off, though, mark the motor neg and pos since you'll need to know which is which later.

Both Digitrax and Bachmann have the same wiring, but the Digitrax has two extra leads; violet and green. I think they are for additional functions, but you wont need them here.

Harness black will go to track pickup black and harness red to track pickup red. Harness orange will go to the motor positive and harness grey to the motor negative. You cannot tie into the same negative as the track pickups. The motor has to be isolated from the track power through the decoder. Harness blue is the light common positive, so both front and rear lights will have one lead each tied to this. The white on the harness goes to the front light and the yellow to the rear.

Be sure to have solid solders and get some shrink tube. Use a small piece of electrical tape to secure the wires afterwards and test run everything before putting the body back on. Both decoders will be preset at address 03 regardless of the DCC system used.

If you need me to, I can post pictures, but my loco is up and running so I wont be able to show before and after pics. Any questions, let me know.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5603

Should help you with all your needs. Installs on the DH123D. Finishing the Bachmann GP 38 install now.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Just ordered the decoders!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Got the first engine done! Thanks for the instructions!

Now, the first engine is running on #3 on my controller. How do I change the address for the second decoder?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

depending on what DCC controllaer you use you will go to program (for Dynamis system it is a little sheet of paper) then scroll down to change address or similar and then enter in the new decoder address you want and hit program. You can at least with the Dynamis and possibly other systems with a lcd screen built into them change the name of the engine to like say GP 38. same as for the address change but it is change name or similar. If you could tell me what system you use that would be helpful.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

gc53dfgc said:


> depending on what DCC controllaer you use you will go to program (for Dynamis system it is a little sheet of paper) then scroll down to change address or similar and then enter in the new decoder address you want and hit program. You can at least with the Dynamis and possibly other systems with a lcd screen built into them change the name of the engine to like say GP 38. same as for the address change but it is change name or similar. If you could tell me what system you use that would be helpful.


My controller is the Bachmann EZ command. I could take it to my hobby shop and have them do it if my controller wont.


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

I believe I have it figured out. Thank for the help!


----------



## juststartingout (Jan 2, 2011)

Got all 3 of them running now! now we're having FUN!


----------

